# Is there a way to brake in new sleeves before actually rolling with them?



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a bunch of new sleeves and they shed a little bit. I've tired using tape and peeling some of the fuzz off but, I really like a sleeve after it's been used and washed at least once. Is there a way to achieve this without having to actually roll with these shedding POS's?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Buy a good quality sleeve.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Throw them in the washing machine with no detergent.

And buy a good quality sleeve.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

What PWG said. Or rinse them real well in a bucket on site then spin, repeat. (You do have a spinner?)


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I use nothing but shed resistant rollers. But for some production use of flats like for back rolling and such the SR do not hold enough paint and a bigger synthetic nap is better so use the tape or rinse them first..


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

buy the best skins you can find, imo taping a skin causes more problems,,,,start rolling your first few passes in a closet.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

A lighter works as well. Does the same thing tape does except tape can pull out more.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Just pole sand the first coat - by the time you get to the second coat, most of the shedding should be gone anyways.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Rinse, squeegy with a 5 in 1, spin.


----------



## dmm26 (Sep 19, 2008)

daArch said:


> Rinse, squeegy with a 5 in 1, spin.


I tried that with a couple sleeves today, and it seemed to work pretty well!


----------

